# Programa en escalera del encendido y apagado de un motor con un solo pulsador



## dadedidodu (Ago 23, 2013)

Hola he estado realizando el programa en escalera para el encendido y apagado de un motor con un solo pulsador en diagrama de escalera, utilizando instrucciones de bit como contactos, bobinas etc, he fallado en mis intentos al realizarlo, alguien puede ayudarme por favor?
La lógica que estoy utilizando es que cuando pulso el boton enciende lo suelto y sigue prendido, es hasta que vuelvo a presionar el boton que se apaga. Estoy utilizando un auxiliar para realizar el diagrama.
mi tabla de verdad es la siguiente:
E    Q    M
0    0     0
1    1     0
0    1     1
1    0     1

la E es mi pulsador, Q mi salida y M mi auxiliar. 
Se me ocurrio hacerlo con compuertas XOR pero falle.
Gracias por su ayuda¡


----------



## berthen (Ago 24, 2013)

Ver el archivo adjunto 5711Esto lo he sacado de foros de electronica utilizando el buscador del foro espero te sea de ayuda un cordial saludo


----------



## chclau (Ago 24, 2013)

O en este

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...lo-relevadores-1-solo-boton-64449/index2.html


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2013)

Al no haberte explicado bien te han puesto un circuito para la luz de una escalera.
Explica que has hecho y que te falta y seguramente las respuestas se aproximarán mas a lo que buscas.
Publica tu programa en escalera.


----------



## berthen (Ago 24, 2013)

esto es un telerruptor al pulsarlo una vez conecta y al volverlo a pulsar desconecta


----------



## berthen (Ago 25, 2013)

por si a alguna persona del foro le hiciese falta para algun proyecto


----------

